
Digg, Wikipedia, and the myth of Web 2.0 democracy. - iamelgringo
http://www.slate.com/id/2184487/?from=rss
======
mercurio
This was posted just two days ago.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=121673>

Maybe the mods should merge the two?

